# kompakte Profinet-IRT Geber - oder: günstige IRT-Anbindung von Inkrementalgebern



## maxder2te (11 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, 2 Inkrementalgeber und 2 Absoluwertgeber synchron einzulesen.

Als Hardware habe ich eine 1512SP 1 PN zur Verfügung.
Die beiden Absolutwertgeber unterstützen Profinet-IRT und sind schon erfolgreich woanders im Einsatz.
Die beiden Inkrementalgeber geben 24V HTL-Signale mit max. 16 kHz aus.

Die Herausforderung ist nun, dass ich die beiden Inkrementalgeber synchron zueinander mit einem Jitter < 20µs einlesen muss.
Zwischen den Inkrementalgebern und den Absolutwertgebern muss der Jitter < 1ms betragen.

Zum Einlesen der Inkrementalgeber habe ich 2 Stk. TM COUNT 1x24V (6ES7138-6AA01-0BA0) am Tisch. Die Module unterstützen Taktsynchronisation, allerdings funktioniert das nicht, wenn ich die Baugruppen direkt neben der CPU 1512SP stecke, sondern ich müsste zusätzlich eine IM155-6 HF/2 (6ES7155-6AU01-0CN0) verbauen (was Platz braucht und unnötig Geld kostet).


Kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit, Inkrementalgeber platzsparend synchron abzutasten?
Mir wäre schon geholfen, wenn ich eine Baugruppe finde, welche die Inkrementalgeber mit dem geforderten Jitter abtastet und dann im 1 ms-Takt auf Profinet sendet. Kennt jemand so etwas?

Gibt es kompakte Encoder mit Profinet-IRT-Interface die ich statt der Inkrementalgeber einsetzen kann? Die klasseschen 58mm-Geber mit den 3 M12-Steckern haben nicht Platz.

Bitte um Info.

lg


----------



## zako (11 Januar 2021)

... welche Firmware hat Deine CPU? Ist es nicht so, dass der Rückwandbus mit aktueller FW nun auch taktsynchron ist?
Oder übersehe ich da was bei Deiner CPU?


----------



## maxder2te (12 Januar 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... welche Firmware hat Deine CPU? Ist es nicht so, dass der Rückwandbus mit aktueller FW nun auch taktsynchron ist?
> Oder übersehe ich da was bei Deiner CPU?



Das gilt meines Erachtens nach für CPUs in der ET200MP-Bauform, nicht aber für die SP-Bauform. Oder hat sich da mit V16 was getan? Wir setzen noch auf V15.1 und projektierte Firmware 2.6


----------



## zako (20 Januar 2021)

... anbei zumindest die Doku hierzu:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109773506/130205484555

[h=4]Voraussetzungen[/h]

S7-1500 CPU ab Firmware V2.6 (ohne Kompakt-CPUs und ohne S7-1500R/H CPUs)
STEP 7 (TIA Portal) ab V15.1
Taktsynchrone Module zentral gesteckt
...


----------



## maxder2te (21 Januar 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... anbei zumindest die Doku hierzu:
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109773506/130205484555
> 
> [h=4]Voraussetzungen[/h]
> ...



Danke. Die Antwort geht leider völlig an der Fragestellung vorbei und offenbar kennst du die besagten Details der S7-Hardware nicht.

Die Firmware-Freigabe für 2.6
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/at/de/view/109761522
gibt es die Angaben



> Neue Funktionen mit Firmware V2.6 für SIMATIC S7-1500 CPUs und ET 200 CPUs:
> .......
> 
> Neue Features mit Firmware V2.6 für S7-1500 CPUs (nicht S7-1500C, S7-1500R/H):
> Taktsynchronität kann auch für Module projektiert werden, die im zentralen Aufbau neben der S7-1500 CPU gesteckt sind. Damit lassen sich z.B. folgende Funktionen realisieren: ....



Da Siemens auch im TIA-Portal sehr erpciht darauf ist, zwischen S7-1500 und ET200-CPUs zu unterscheiden ist die Sache an dieser Stelle bereits klar.
10 Minuten Projektierungsarbeit im TIA Portal zeigen, dass sich das Thema Taktsynchronität bei der 1512SP nicht aktivieren lässt. Ende.

Zurück zum Thema:
Wechseln zur ET200MP Bauform ist platzmäßig nicht möglich, außerdem ist die Kombination 1513 + TM Count 2x 24V preislich noch immer wesentlich schlechter als die Anbidnung von 2xTM COUNT 1x24V per IM155-6 PN HF/2 an die 1512SP - und da wir Serien bauen sind auch wenige 100 EUR ein Thema. Zudem würde ich einen IRT-tauglichen Profinet-Port verlieren.
Auch die Variante, die Encoder über CU320-2 mit SMC-Modulen einzulesen ist preislich einfach uninteressant.


Gibt es sonst keine Alternativen im S7-Umfeld? Bei B&R X20 und Ethernet Powerlink musste ich über sowas nicht mal nachdenken, da konnte man die IRT-Geschichte nicht mal ausschalten........


----------



## Ralle (22 Januar 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Danke. Die Antwort geht leider völlig an der Fragestellung vorbei und offenbar kennst du die besagten Details der S7-Hardware nicht.
> 
> Die Firmware-Freigabe für 2.6
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/at/de/view/109761522
> ...



So kann man auch erzwingen, dass einem keiner mehr antwortet.
Ich an zakos Stelle, würde dich auf meine interne Ignor-Liste setzen.


----------



## maxder2te (25 Januar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> So kann man auch erzwingen, dass einem keiner mehr antwortet.
> Ich an zakos Stelle, würde dich auf meine interne Ignor-Liste setzen.



Ja, so kann man das auch sehen.

Ich finde zakos Inputs zum Thema Sinamics und Siemens-Antriebe hochinteressant. Ich finde es nur schade, dass, sobald es um Dinge außerhalb des Siemens-Universums geht, immer der Input "da gibt es eh von Siemens auch was dazu" kommt. In manchen Fällen mag das ein berechtigter Ansatz sein. Aber es führt halt i.d.R. nicht ans Ziel, führt deshalb ein Fachforum ad absurdum und führt manchemal (so wie in diesem Fall) auf den falschen Weg.
Aber das ist imho nicht rein zako's Problem sondern zieht sich quer durch das ganze Forum.

Falls euch das stört, dass ich an dieser Stelle recht vehement auf diesen Umstand hinweise dann ist Ignorieren wohl unumgänglich.
Aber ich gelobe, mich etwas zurückzuhalten.


----------



## maxder2te (25 Januar 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, 2 Inkrementalgeber und 2 Absoluwertgeber synchron einzulesen.
> 
> ...




Um selbst auch zu dem Thema was beizutragen:

Ich hab mal dazu weiter recherchiert, und kann folgendes zusammenfassen:

1. Aus dem Siemens-Universum gibt es folgende Lösungen: 
- 2 Stk. TM COUNT 1x24V (6ES7138-6AA01-0BA0), angebunden IM155-6 HF/2 (6ES7155-6AU01-0CN0) und Profinet-IRT. Steckt man die TM COUNT direkt neben der CPU, ist keine Taktsynchronisation möglich. Versuche haben gezeigt, dass die Abtastzeitpunkte völlig auseinander laufen.
- 1 Stk. TM COUNT 2x24V (6ES7550-1AA00-0AB0) direkt an einer S7-1500 CPU oder an IM-155-5 ST (6ES7155-5AA01-0AB0) und Profinet IRT. Ist preislich nur interessant, wenn man ohnehin eine CPU in der ET200MP-Bauform hat.

2. Von anderen Anbietern:
Zählbaugruppen, welche im IRT-Takt abgetastet werden können, gibt es wenige.
- Das X20/X67-System von B&R unterstützt kein IRT.
- u-Remote von Weidmüller unterstützt zwar IRT, allerdings nur bis zur Kopfbaugruppe. D.h. dass die Baugruppe zwar in eriner Taktsynchronen Insel sein kann, aber die taktsynchrone Verarbeitung der IOs ist nicht möglich (ähnlich der ganzen aktuellen Murrelektronik-Baugruppen).
- Wago 750 unterstützt kein IRT
- von Beckhoff gibt es keinen IRT Bus-Controller - man könnte lediglich Profinet-IRT-Teilnehmer an ein Ethercat-System anbinden, aber nicht umgekehrt
- für das SLIO-System von Vipa/Yaskawa gibt es einen IRT-taglichen Buscontroller 032-1PN01 und zweikanalige Zählbaugruppen, bei denen eine Taktsynchronisation zumindest projektiert werden kann. Beim baugleichen Murrelektronik Cube20S gibt es diesen Buscontroller noch nicht. Für das ebenfalls baugleiche MoviPLC IO-System von SEW gibt es gar keine Profinet-Anschaltung.
Weitere Systeme nache ich noch nicht untersucht

3. Direkt von den Geber-Herstellern
- Inkrementalgeber mit Profinet-IRT gibt es am Markt nicht, zumindest habe ich nichts dazu gefunden.
- Von TR-electronic wurde mir in Aussicht gestellt, dass ich jene Elektronik, welche in ihren Profinet-IRT-Gebern verbaut ist, als abgesetzte Box bekomme und daran Single-Turn SSI-Absolutwertgeber anbinden kann. Da hier die Geber und die Profinet-Box ein System aus einem Guss sind, sind die Systemkosten wesentlich niedriger als mit den TM COUNT.


----------



## Albion (5 Februar 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Um selbst auch zu dem Thema was beizutragen:
> 
> 3. Direkt von den Geber-Herstellern
> - Inkrementalgeber mit Profinet-IRT gibt es am Markt nicht, zumindest habe ich nichts dazu gefunden.



der hat Inkrementanschlüsse und zusätzlich Profinet IRT:
[url]https://www.baumer.com/de/de/p/30290

[/URL]edit: ach, jetzt sehe ich es. Die 58er mit M12 sind zu groß. sorry. Vielleicht hift es trotzdem jemanden


----------



## maxder2te (5 Februar 2021)

Albion schrieb:


> der hat Inkrementanschlüsse und zusätzlich Profinet IRT:
> [url]https://www.baumer.com/de/de/p/30290
> 
> [/URL]edit: ach, jetzt sehe ich es. Die 58er mit M12 sind zu groß. sorry. Vielleicht hift es trotzdem jemanden



Hihi. 
Streng genommen ist die Anforderung Inkrementalgeber + Profinet IRT damit erfüllt. Solche Kombi-Geräte hat beispielsweise auch TR-Electronic im Programm, aber auch nur in 58er Baugröße, dafür aber sogar in Profisafe-Ausführung. 

Vielleicht habe ich es schlecht spezifiziert: Ich suche aber eigentlich Inkrementalgeber mit integrierter Zählelektronik, deren Zählerstand ich per Profinet-IRT auslesen kann. Bis dato habe ich sowas nicht gefunden, aber ich habe eine Lösung am Tisch. 

Die bereits zuvor beschriebenen Vipa-Baugruppen erfüllen genau meine Anforderungen und leben preislich bei ca. 60% der IM155-6 PN HF/2 mit den TM Count. Die Einheit ist auch etwas kompakter.


----------

